# Phantom pregnancy



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I know there have been a few bitches on here who have gone through this and now you can add my Roo to the list too. I took her to the vet earlier this week as she just hasn't been right since her season ended and I noticed her teats seemed very swollen again. 

She has been acting strange since her season started back at the beginning of April. She has been displaying some odd behaviour including increasing clingy-ness (bordering on separation anxiety), lethargy and no interest in playing, barking at other dogs on walks, waking in the night or extreme early morning, constantly licking herself and more recently nesting and carrying toys around. Also the swelling from her season didn't seem to go away properly and in the last week or so got worse again. 

The vet confirmed she was lactating in all her teats so quite an extreme false pregnancy. She has been prescribed with 6 days of Galastop to correct the hormones. I wish I had taken her to the vet sooner if I'm honest but I thought I'd wait 8 weeks past her season ending as it usually goes away on it own. My vet said she would normally advise to wait anyway. 

Anyway, the good news is that 3 days on the drugs and I'm already noticing a difference and my happy, playful Roo is showing signs of coming back, thank goodness . I'll be glad to put this all behind us as it's been quite a stressful few months with what seemed like an imposter dog in the house  .


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh hoping she is all better soon...Poor Roo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Roo, but good to hear that she is responding well to the drug treatment. Hopefully she'll soon be completely herself again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh poor Roo and you of course, glad she's getting back to normal now though. Total shot in the dark but I wonder if this could have had an adverse effect on Obi causing his out of character behaviour x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done for getting her sorted Clare..pleased to hear Roo is returning to normal!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I feel for you, Lola went through this too. You should notice quite a quick change now that the drugs have kicked in. You feel so sorry for them having to go through such hormonal hell. Bless their little hearts. Give her a hug from us x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless her, glad she is returning to her old self again.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh poor Roo and you of course, glad she's getting back to normal now though. Total shot in the dark but I wonder if this could have had an adverse effect on Obi causing his out of character behaviour x


 I did think about that Karen but Roos behaviour change has been going on since her season started in April so not sure..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> I feel for you, Lola went through this too. You should notice quite a quick change now that the drugs have kicked in. You feel so sorry for them having to go through such hormonal hell. Bless their little hearts. Give her a hug from us x


 Aw thanks, yes I remember your Lola going through it too, poor little souls are so messed up by their hormones . Roo's on day 4 of the Galastop now and is a lot better. She is playing with Obi again now :jumping:, tearing around the garden after each other. My vet advised me to give her Galastop for 6 days and then she should be all sorted . Hormones, the root of all evil!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor Roo, so glad she is getting back to normal again! She'll be full of beans and making up for lost time before you know it!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ps. Not sure if you are planning to get her spayed but Lola went through this again just after her spay. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but forewarned is forearmed and all that!! At least you will know what to look out for and you can have the medicine at the ready xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!! Poor Lola :hug:. Not what you need after just having the spay op. Did the same symptoms occur? Presume you got Galastop again? Did your vet say if she was likely to have any more? Sorry, bombarding you with the questions now...lol. Roo's keyhole is booked for 4 July so I will keep a very close eye on her, thank you for mentioning it, like you say, forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well after her first season Lola got engorged and was off colour etc but didn't actually need the medicine, we were told to just keep a very close eye on her and it all sorted itself out. The vet said it was good that we had her booked in for a spay as symptoms tend to get worse with future seasons but warned me to watch her closely after her spay. About a week (I think - memory not the best 😉) after she was spayed she started really producing a lot of milk and was just not right, would pine at her toys etc. All the same signs as before but much worse. That is when we were given the galastop medicine (not sure if that is how you spell it?!) and she got back to her normal self really quickly. The vet assured me that she wouldn't be bothered any more by the pesky hormones as she had been spayed. The reaction immediately after the op is due to the sudden change in hormone levels. Hope this helps / makes sense!! N x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So glad to hear roo is beginning to return to her bouncy self! Females have so much to put up with!! How many seasons has roo had? Are you having her spayed? I have all these decisions to make.... Ralph for the chop or ruby for the chop!!... Or both! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Roo, must be really weird for her think she's pregnant when not. So glad you've managed to sort it out. She'll be back to her usual self in time for PITP


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tinman said:


> So glad to hear roo is beginning to return to her bouncy self! Females have so much to put up with!! How many seasons has roo had? Are you having her spayed? I have all these decisions to make.... Ralph for the chop or ruby for the chop!!... Or both! X


Thanks . It was her first season in April and she's booked in for spay on 4 July. Not sure I'd wait post first season to spay next time.... I believe it's good to let them mature but Roo has really suffered and a pre-season spay might have avoided it. You live and learn


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad Roo's getting back to her normal playful self 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks . It was her first season in April and she's booked in for spay on 4 July. Not sure I'd wait post first season to spay next time.... I believe it's good to let them mature but Roo has really suffered and a pre-season spay might have avoided it. You live and learn


I would second that, poor Lola really suffered as well. I had planned to have her spayed before her 1st season but it came earlier than expected so we had to do it afterwards.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare sorry Roo has had to suffer from this but great she is getting back to herself so quickly  I do think you did the right thing by waiting a while until going to the vets as some phantom pregnancies are milder and the bitch just bounces back. Every bitch if mated or not goes through the same hormones, hence why phantom pregnancies can be quite common, its just the extreme cases that cause the bitch more distress   Hugs to you and Roo xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pleased to report Roo seems pretty much back to normal. Play antics are back with a bang and she seems to have found her voice


----------



## sfrancey (Oct 18, 2014)

*2nd Day into Cookie's Phantom Pregnancy*

We are on day 2 of Cookies Phantom Pregnancy - She is 2 years old and has not been spayed as we are planning on a litter next Spring - if all goes to plan. She spent the last week attempting to hump our 8 year old chocolate lab (bitch) who wasn't impressed. Ive just spoken with our vet and they have recommended that we just leave her to get on with it, don't remove the toy which she has grown attached to (licking/grooming and carrying everywhere) - she gets very stressed when we do move it out the way - as she has taken to nesting by the front door and it's blocking our entry when it gets wedged underneath! She is yet to start lactating lets hope this doesn't happen but I will keep and eye on it. She has taken to crying and howling when we are out, fortunately we live in a detached house so the neighbours can't hear anything. She has gone off her food, and will only get up to eat when she wants. She is at her most calm when sitting curled up on our laps! We have been told that it can last between 2-3 weeks. Lets hope for her sake it's not that long. Is there anything that you found reduced their stress levels during this time as she looks exhausted.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to see your girl is having a phantom pregnancy. Personally I would remove the toy she is mothering. Being able to have this puppy, will I think prolong her symptoms. Don't remove it in her presence but perhaps while someone else takes her for a walk? I would increase her exercise. Also no belly rubs for a while, as the stimulation of that area will encourage milk production. She may well search for her 'baby' but will soon give up and the loss of this puppy' will help hormone levels to drop.
Also perhaps a pheromone plug in will help calm her.


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Aww poor puppers


----------

